# IATs, SS Intake and track runs



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i posted this on the "other" board but for those that wouldn't see it i'm posting it here too. i'd challenge anybody with their "kewl looking" intake to post their data too. if you are anal about how it looks under your hood then i'd just look at pictures of intakes and select the one that best compliments your eyes. the SS Intake is a business intake that gets the job done.
These are some runs i made down at Martin 131 Dragway last Sunday. it was a blast. they had a beat the heat where you raced slow-assed police cars.  they were good sports and it was a lot of fun on a beautiful day. the only downer of the day was that after the first run the track was like glass and you can see my wheels spinning in the early gears as i tried to find that balance spot. i only ran 13.0-13.4 that day because of traction. it was sunny when it started at 11:00, about 80* and went to about 84* when i left at 4:00. i mean for the logs to show what a SS Intake with the Omega thermistor can do. The therm reacts pretty quickly to what's going in. the intake pulls off near the ground and has a scoop below. you can see the effect of that and the sucking air when i get moving. times 'til IATs came down to 86* or below was 2.5-5.2 seconds. the slow one was mostly because it was 84* and it took over 5 seconds to get to 86* and the motor was really heat soaked by then.

Run 1. my best run. 80* ambient, sunny, 2.5 seconds to within 3* of ambient



Run 2. spinning now. 81-82* ambient. little longer response but still in 3.5 seconds



Run 6, Heat soaked to the max. 84*ambient. longest response time but still cool and quick for when it was.


----------

